# 6500 cs rocket black/gold



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

just got a 6500cs rocket and thjis is a sweet reel

i put in:

1.smoothie metal washers(15$)
2.carbontex washers(14$)
3.cog bearing(25$)
4.japanese style power handle (25$)
5.chrome drag star
6.silver spool off the mag elite
7.titanium? levelwind off a c3
8.stripped the reel of all grease and oil and put my own concoctions of oil in the levelwind and spool/cog bearings
9.re greased gears with hot sauce grease
10.fiber brakes are in the reel
11. ugly stickers taken off the reel
12.bearings(80$)
soon to come are lw bearings

the reel is now smoother,casts further, has a smoother drag and is silver and chrome/black instead of gold/black

this goes back to Railroaders question of does a reel with all the upgrades makes a big enf improvement to be worth the $$?......in this case 105$ of supposedly distance improving bearings
and another 45$ worth of stuff to make it look/perform better

IMO.....YES

before i tinkered the lw would go back an forth 10-12 times when i spun the handle and pushed the button w/o brakes

now itll go back and forth 27-30 times w/o brakes

i saw an increase of about 20 yards with all the stuff and brakes in it using an 11 foot tica spin with 3 ounce (1266 is to be built this spring)


ill be trying it tomorrow to see how it does versus my mag elite with 5 ounces on a bigger rod


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Chris!!!!

Are you saying that your L/W will make 27 trips back and forth with just a hand spin of the handle??????

If so, you gotta explain in great detail what you did to that reel... 

NOW!

I just installed the dual L/W bearings in my CS Rocket and it sure slicked it up....but mine won't make no 27 "revs"....Mine'll do 20 on a good spin...I've got Penn Synthetic in the spool and L/W bearings, and red Rocket Fuel in the IAR bearing...I don't have the cog bearing...(yet!!)


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rr, you dont need it that fast, not for a fishin reel.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my 6600cl rocket loves teflon...and the mag...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

NTKG said:


> rr, you dont need it that fast, not for a fishin reel.


I know it.....But I didn't "need" the CS Rocket, or the Blue Yonder....The old Wally World C3's work fine....I sure like the new ones though!  

And it's a lot of fun tinkering. I'm hoping to come up with a reel I can't control...... 

Hey, Gotta do something 'til the fish start biting again.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

im bout to leave to go catfishing and maybe buy a breakaway ldx for the reel...ill tell ya what i did when i get back....btw thats 27 like very time it goes across once i count one....the oil ive got snt vert light either except in the bearings(spool bearings)


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

on the lw gear went 4 dabs of hot sauce grease 

on the spool bearings(ceramic hybrids) went a drop of 1:1 mix of red rf and tournement rf

on the cog bearing went a drop of red rf 

nothin really special......hot sauce GREASE was just a trial on the lw....seemed to work pretty good and not get thrown off or slow the reel extremely

the entire reel was regreased with hot sauce on the edges of the cog(very lightly),on the gears and anywhere else there was factory grease(where it should be)

i do this on all my abus and it makes em way smooth

i was throwing an 8 ounce trolling sinker today with the reel w/ 12 lb test and 40 lb shock at 470-480 feet on a 12' ocean master

didnt get the ldx as im still debating between it and a 1266....i really want to see what this reel can do with a 3 oz sting silver and a more flexible rod


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*One question?*

What kind of bearings cost $80.00?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

they be special bearings they are ceramic but im 99% sure you cant buy them anymore....i dont know who made em ....price was $80 used from a friend....when in my mag elite the spool will spin over 5.5 minutes when i flick the handle(w/o mags in)


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Not a friend if he charged you $80 for a pair of used ceramic bearings . Most only cost $40 a pair new and they are considerably cheaper now .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

they arent reg. ceramics...much better than rocket bearings and the like....i compred the two (mine vs. rockets and mine vs. abec)and IMO there was no comparison......mine spun almost 2x as long in the spool.......spin long and smooth....none of that clinging sound as with cheaper bearings....if you can find me better bearings that will make my reel spin for more than 5 mins 50 seconds ill buy em....


----------



## AtlanticAngler (Oct 26, 2005)

*well*

abec isnt a bearing its a rating. The fastest bearings in the world are dry ceramics and are far too fast for anyone to use. Your friend would be no friend for USED 80.00 bearings. They must be bearings with MOJO!!! One thing, you also have excellent eyes to be able to count the times the guide crossed the worm. I cant count a stock mag elite crossing. The reel sounds nice and all but I have yet to understand why put so much money into the fishing reels. Casting technique is free and will far exceed any provisional % of increase with add-on's. That is a nice reel you have but just seems to be way over the top. I just hope you get your moneys worth and you enjoy it. No dogging just trying to understand!! Good luck


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Chris,

With the smootie drag you installed, when you pull some line (or actaully have a fish take drag) do you still get that clicking noise or lurch like the standard ABU drags give you? Just a bit less of a click?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

the reel with the levelwind isnt a mag elite...its a cs rocket...mag elite my other reel(ct).i usually got the good bearings in the mag....all the upgrades are to make the reel look perty and the cog bearing was free(gift from mom...i woulda bought it if she hadnt)i know good technique is the best way to gain distance....i practice 2-4 times a week....but ive got good technique and i get good distances....add ons to the reel did add some distance...and anyway if i got the money i might as well spend it...just teh way i see it

drag is silent...all my abu drags are....i might be wrong but i thought only the 7***abus clicked when line went out....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

btw....i run my ceramics dry....no problems in over 300 casts....mags slow the reel down


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Chris , it just doesn't sound right . No longer made , if they were so good why not ? What brand were they ? 
I have seen stock steel bearing spin on reels for over 6mins , it doesnt equate to longer casts . 
I have cast dry ceramics over 700' and steel stocks with grease oil over 700' nether is better or worse , I just feel you got taken . If you are happy with them then who am I to say so ..


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

my cousin's C4 6500 clicks when lines goes out, so does my 7500. Come to think of it, my 6500 blue yonder does not click.

with the smoothies on a 7500, would it make the clicking?

Ryan put in the ceramics for my 7500. It definitley casts farther for me, maybe 10-15 yards which is great. He put some Gami line on it too and it was just sick. But I really think the ceramics gave me the 10 yards, not just the thin line. I blew up the Gami after about 25 casts (lost about 100 yards and salvaged the rest as a top shot for later). replaced the gami w/suffix and still saw about the same distance so I really think it's the ceramics giving me more.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Connman said:


> Chris , it just doesn't sound right . No longer made , if they were so good why not ? What brand were they ?
> I have seen stock steel bearing spin on reels for over 6mins , it doesnt equate to longer casts .
> I have cast dry ceramics over 700' and steel stocks with grease oil over 700' nether is better or worse , I just feel you got taken . If you are happy with them then who am I to say so ..


the guy who sold em to me is a good guy...does almost everything for free for me.....and as far as i know all he does is fix up/tweak reels...he can cast further than anyone i know...using the other set of bearings like mine he has...

i dont know the brand.....i think they might be japanese...i am very happy with the bearings....on the mag i got about a 5% increase in distance over my old bearings....not trying to be sarcastic but if ya thinkabout it...lotsa good products get discontinued...whiplash...grandwave...7500c3ct...mag 980....etc.

the stock bearings ive had in my abus have all had that clicking when spinning...even once very thouroughly cleaned and polished they still were not as fast as these( i prefer more mags as opposed to thick oil in bearings)...i believe if my spool were not off balance it would go over 6 mins...


----------

